# Outlook 2003 unable to print HTML format?



## homer23 (Sep 2, 2007)

In outlook 2003, open any mails in HTML format and try print, the print preview is greyed out. This only happens with HTML format, Outlook is happily preview Plain text and Rich Text format. Can anyone confirm this is a limitation with Outlook, and is there a way to get around it?

Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try deleting the files in your temporary internet folder.


----------

